# Tribble Mill Bass Fishing



## robbyfowler6 (Jul 13, 2016)

So I went out in my kayak to Tribble mill and cannot seem to figure them out...I have only fished the big lake because I don't think I can get my yak to the small one..I have tried throwing frogs over the top of those pads and I have also tried punching a craw into the pads but have gotten nothing. I trolled about 60 percent of the lake with my fish finder and have found no real structure that holds fish..I was wondering where you guys have caught them on this lake and what sort of presentation..I'm new to the lake but I am a pretty experienced bass angler..this lake seems to be a tough one though


----------



## Todd71673 (Jul 14, 2016)

It's a tough lake, tons of pressure and not much catch and release. I've seen people throwing bait nets from the bank trying to take anything they can! I key in on the edges of the cover. But I feel like I did well if I catch 1 dink on an average trip. If I had a yak I would certainly figure out a way to get to the smaller pond with it, much less pressure on that one!


----------



## Fishin45 (Jul 15, 2016)

Years ago I trolled shad raps and caught them. Even got a 7-10 out of there but it has been a while.  Stay around 12 feet to 15 and you might find one or two


----------



## robbyfowler6 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ended up going out there today..dragged a Carolina rig on the bottom where I saw things on my fish finder..ended getting a 4lb bass that way..then I saw a little 1lb bass cruising shallow grass ..threw him a small spinner and he took it. Bottom line is the keeper fish are out deep right now


----------



## Lucient (Jul 18, 2016)

Ive only caught fish there early in the morning by tossing a weightless senko across the lilly pads. When I pull it across to an opening they usually nail it.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Jul 21, 2016)

I haven't been there for over a year, but I used to fish the upper lake for carp. I talked to quite a few bass anglers who walked by, and was told that it (the upper lake) holds some really nice ones.
ALSO, I've watched a number of guys carry small boats and kayaks in, but it could be a pain, depending on where you park.  Unlike the big lake, there's no close parking for boaters.


----------



## oldwayscrittrgettr (Jul 23, 2016)

Where is this area tribble Mill ponds located? County/ close City?


----------



## luigi (Jul 24, 2016)

oldwayscrittrgettr said:


> Where is this area tribble Mill ponds located? County/ close City?



Outside of Grayson GA in Gwinnett County.  Search Tribble Mill Park.  The county website is https://www.gwinnettcounty.com/port...ndFacilities/GuidetoYourParks/TribbleMillPark


----------

